# مظاهرات السلفيين ضد المسيحين والبابا والكنيسة



## انا مصري مسيحي (17 يناير 2011)

*اين اختفي السلفين في الاسكندرية اصحاب المظاهرات التحريضية ضد الكنيسة والمسيحين والبابا ,وعندم قامت امن الدولة بعتقال المئات منهم بعد حادثة كنيسة القديسين علي حد ما نشر بالمواقع الالكترونية بالاسكندرية في 1/1/2011 والتي حصدت موت سلفي ارهابي من بعضهم يدعي سيد بلال علي يد مباحث امن الدولة , فأين هما من مقتل احد اعضائهم الجبناء ذات الاعمال الخسيسة مثل النساء الغير محترمات فالجميع اختبأ في الجحور وهذا يوضح مدي جبن هؤلاء ومن يقودهم في قتل المسيحين الابرياء ولكن عندم يضربهم ويقتلهم امن الدولة فأنهم يختبئون في الجحور ويلذوو بالفرار ولم نسمع عن اي وقفة في مسجد تندد بمقتل اخوهم السلفي سيد بلال *
*والسؤال هنا هل السلفيين المجاهدين في حماه الاسلام يخرجون بمظاهرات تحريضية علي الابرياء مناهضة لفك اسر النساء وعندم يقتل منهم رجل لا يعنيهم الامر ؟؟؟*

*الاجابة هو انه مثلما تعلمو يريدون النكااااااااااح بالنساء ولا يرغبون بالرجال فهي توضح ايمانهم بالاية  ما ملكت ايمانكم *

*لم اري في حياتي مثل هؤلاء الجبناء مثلما يتعلمون ويدرسون منهج الخسة والجبن والاعمال الحقيرة في سب وشتم رموز الكنيسة ورفع النعال والاحذية في وجه قداسة البابا شنودة والتوعيد والتلويح بعمليات دماوية وتفجيرية ضد الكنيسة وهذا ما حدث بالفعل حادثة مذبحة كنيسة القديسين في 1/1/2011 التي راح ضحيتها 23 مسيحي من الابرياء والعزل في اثناء خروجهم من كنيستهم وهذا مبدء المجاهدين في الاسلام الخسة والجبن والخيانة وهي عملية مباركة بين جهاز امن الدولة والجماعات السلفية الجهادية *

*التأخير في القبض علي الجناة في حادثة كنيسة القديسين بالاسكندرية وهذا يوضح مدي اختراق هذة الجماعات لجهاز مباحث امن الدولة ووجود ضباط بهذا الجهاز من السلفيين الذي يحرص علي امن وسلامة الوطن* *والذي يضع في ملف رئيس الجمهورية الكثير من التلميحات امام العالم في اوربا وامريكا علي ان مصر هي الدولة الاولي والمصدرة للارهاب في العالم  .*


*شاهد علي اليوتيوب مظاهرات السلفيين ضد البابا وسبه وشتمه بعبارات قبيحة تدل علي تدني تعليمهم الجبانة*​ 
                             [YOUTUBE]uWOh3l3yIP0[/YOUTUBE]


                             [YOUTUBE]QnDMPkcqEWI[/YOUTUBE]


*فيديو تشجيع شيوخ السلفيين علي المظاهرات من اجل كاميليا والتحريض بتفجير المسيحين*​ 
                              [YOUTUBE]m5U3SDesTTc[/YOUTUBE]

*فيديو اخر يعكس نظرة الشيوخ السلفيين واختبأ جميع الشيوخ من الفيديو السابق وظهور شيخ واحد يبكي مثل النساء ويحث السلفيين في الفيديو علي عدم المظاهرات للشهيد سيد بلال لانه رجل وليس سيدة تنكح ويحض السلفيين علي الطاعة وعدم خروجهم في مظاهرات*

                                    [YOUTUBE]CxTMM1TB0g[/YOUTUBE]



*كل ده يثبت تحريضهم علي جريمة قتل المسيحين الابرياء العزل في الاسكندرية في اكثر من 40 مظاهرة ولكن ضباط امن الدولة عندم يقتلون منهم رجل سلفي مجاهد يقتل الابرياء المسيحين فأنهم يختبئون ويبكون كالنساء عجبي علي الجبناء والخسيسين.*​ 

*اعتذر للمنتدي علي الالفاظ التي ذكرت*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 يناير 2011)

انسى هؤلاء


----------



## Rosetta (17 يناير 2011)

*دعوا الكلاب تنبح لوحدها 
القافلة تسير  والكلاب تنبح 

شكراااااا اخي الغالي للخبر 
ربنا يرحمنا ​*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (17 يناير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> انسى هؤلاء


 
*ننسي من فجروا "اولادنا واخواتنا ورجال ونساء مسنين ابرياء" ثم قاموا بالتكبيرات بعد تفجير الكنيسة الله واكبر بأسم الدين *

*ننسي اكثر من 40 مظاهرة لاباحة قتل المسيحين وسب قداسة البابا شنودة والكنيسة وذلك بتصريح من امن الدولة في الاسكندرية *

*لن انسي هذا طول حياتي وسيظل قلوبنا تنزف من دماء شهدائنا وليعلموا اننا اولاد الملك يسوع المسيح لا نخشي الموت مثلهم فهم اختبئوا بعد مقتل ارهابي منهم من المؤكد تورطه في تفجيرات كنيسة القديسين*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (17 يناير 2011)

*سوف اظل احاربهم بالكلمة والروح القدس وليست بالمعاونة الجسدية والقتل وسفك الدماء والانتقام البشري الضعيف *

*ولن اخشي علي حياتي فهي اقل ما اقدمه شهادة لأروح الشهداء الابرياء عبر السنين*


----------



## mr.hima (17 يناير 2011)

كلام في الصميم 
فعلاً
اصل هي دي افعال الجنباء


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2011)

المظاهرات السلفيه بتخرج بمباركة امن الدول
وطبعا امن الدوله الايام دى مينفعش يسمح بمظاهرات نظراً للوضع العام


----------



## BITAR (17 يناير 2011)

*معندهمش تعليمات *​


----------



## MAJI (17 يناير 2011)

لم نسمع عن اعتقال شيوخ لماذا؟ وهم المحرضين لكل هؤلاء المتظاهرين الجهلاء الذين انساقوا وراء خطبهم كالبهاليل يضعونهم في الواجهة وهم يختبئون .
اذا كان الامن جاد يجب ان يثبت ذلك من خلال اعتقاله للشيوخ المحرضة للفتنة في المساجد وعلى الفضائيات والنت
شكرا للحبر
ربنا يحفظك


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (17 يناير 2011)

*فيديو اخر يعكس نظرة الشيوخ السلفيين واختبأ جميع الشيوخ من الفيديو السابق وظهور شيخ واحد يبكي مثل النساء ويحث السلفيين في الفيديو علي عدم المظاهرات للشهيد سيد بلال لانه رجل وليس سيدة تنكح ويحض السلفيين علي الطاعة وعدم خروجهم في مظاهرات*​ 


[YOUTUBE]qv0bNQ9Mcec[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (18 يناير 2011)

شكرآ للردوود


----------



## SALVATION (18 يناير 2011)

*



التأخير في القبض علي الجناة في حادثة كنيسة القديسين بالاسكندرية وهذا يوضح مدي اختراق هذة الجماعات لجهاز مباحث امن الدولة ووجود ضباط بهذا الجهاز من السلفيين الذي يحرص علي امن وسلامة الوطن والذي يضع في ملف رئيس الجمهورية الكثير من التلميحات امام العالم في اوربا وامريكا علي ان مصر هي الدولة الاولي والمصدرة للارهاب في العالم .

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اتفق معاك جدا*
*وفعلا موقفهم الان يؤكد جبنهم مقارنتا بالمسيحين الزين تظاهرو ولن يهمهم الموت*
*شكراا ليك كتير*
* واحيك*​


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (22 يناير 2011)

salvation قال:


> *اتفق معاك جدا*
> *وفعلا موقفهم الان يؤكد جبنهم مقارنتا بالمسيحين الزين تظاهرو ولن يهمهم الموت*
> *شكراا ليك كتير*
> 
> *واحيك*​


 
*شكرا لردك وده فعلآ اللي عايز اوصله للجميع  *


----------



## داود 2010 (22 يناير 2011)

دولة اولاد افاعى ابوهم الشيطان ماذا ننتظر منهم غير الخراب والهلاك ربنا يجازيهم حسب اعمالهم


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (23 يناير 2011)

*بدء العد التنازلي لأزاحة الستار عن البعض من هؤلاء في الاشتراك وتنفيذ مذبحة تفجير كنيسة القديسين وانباء عن تورط زعيم السلفيين بالاسكندرية الشيخ ياسر برهامي الذي وضع له فيديو في هذا المقال عندم بكي فيه من اجل تعذيب الارهابي السلفي سيد بلال  *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 يناير 2011)

الفكر السلفي إنتشر جامد أوى فى مصر
يظهر إن مناخك و أرضك يا مصر صالحيين لزراعة هذا النوع من الفكر


----------

